# Tool/Programm zum Zeichnen von UML Diagrammen



## Extremefall (27. Okt 2010)

Hallo,
kennt ihr ein gutes Programm, womit man selbst UML Diagramme zeichnen kann? Wenn ja, welches? Es sollte kostenlos verfügbar und leicht zu bedienen sein. MFG


----------



## Final_Striker (27. Okt 2010)

Versuche es mal mit ArgoUML.


----------



## Extremefall (27. Okt 2010)

Ist ja lustig. Genau das installiere ich zufällig gerade.


----------



## XHelp (27. Okt 2010)

Je nach Umfang und Verwendungszweck: LaTeX


----------



## Extremefall (27. Okt 2010)

Wie kann ich innere Klassen nutzen?


----------



## Cru (27. Okt 2010)

Besser als ArgoUML ist (finde ich) Visual Paradigm for UML welches man auch kostenlos bekommen kann, oder eben eine Trail-Version.
Empfehlen kann ich MS Visio...aber das ist nicht kostenlos


----------



## Extremefall (27. Okt 2010)

Wie kann ich innere Klassen bei ArgoUML nutzen?


----------



## Der Müde Joe (27. Okt 2010)

evtl
yEd - Graph Editor
zu meinen uni zeiten hab ich
Umbrello UML Modeller
benutzt....
[edit] oder war BOUML - a free UML tool box
ach ist schon ne weile her...[/edit]

EDIT:
Da fällt mir ein. Zu meiner Uni Zeit hab ich mal ein riesen fettes Programm
benutzt, das recht sauber war:
The Protégé Ontology Editor and Knowledge Acquisition System
..aber ob das für UML taugt?


----------



## stareagle (27. Okt 2010)

Hallo,

ich verwende momentan UMLet.

Gruß

Stareagle


----------



## ARadauer (27. Okt 2010)

XHelp hat gesagt.:


> Je nach Umfang und Verwendungszweck: LaTeX



nicht dein ernst oder?


----------



## Volvagia (27. Okt 2010)

Ich verwende atm StarUML, ist imho sehr einfach zu bedienen.


----------



## XHelp (27. Okt 2010)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> nicht dein ernst oder?



Sicher... wenn man in der Doku, die man sowieso mit LaTeX macht paar UMLs reinbauen will, warum nicht gleich mit Tex? Zumal ich dann ganz bequem das Aussehen für sämtliche UMLs im Dokument festlegen kann und muss nicht, wenn ich was anderes haben will, alle bilder neu erstellen/ersetzen.
So ein komplettes UML der Gesamtstruktur würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt texen, deswegen ja auch der Hinweis mit dem Umfang.


----------



## Landei (28. Okt 2010)

UML online: Create UML diagrams online in seconds, no special tools needed.


----------



## schalentier (28. Okt 2010)

Dia wurde noch nicht genannt, ist schoen einfach ohne Schnickschnack und damit recht flink. Und ist nicht auf UML limitiert.


----------



## MarderFahrer (28. Okt 2010)

Ich weiß auch noch einen 
PlantUML/
Ist ein Plug In für Eclipse, es läuft aber auch als Stand Alone. Und von der Syntax ähnlich wie das yUML was weiter oben schon genannte wurde. 

Das Programm kann ne ganze Mege Diagramme:
    *  sequence diagram,
    * use case diagram,
    * class diagram,
    * activity diagram,
    * component diagram,
    * state diagram
    * object diagram

Und es ist Open Source! ^^


----------

